# Poor fluff in Downey needs help



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Can anyone get to this pup to rescue? Not even sure what breed he is...

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...85097468.49901.182831315099355&type=1&theater


Look at this poor little guy! Who is going to take him? No one, unless we can network him like crazy and find him a home. He shouldn't have to die, hairless, unwanted and unloved in the horrible Downey Shelter. He either has mange, alopecia, or is just a hairless dog. Someone please help! Thank you.

Impound # A4462466
Impound Date:7/14/2012
Sex: Male
Primary Breed:TERRIER
Age:10 Years and 0 Months
LocationDOWNEY 
Cage No.D710
9777 Seaaca Street
Downey
(562) 803-3301


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh the poor boy! He looks like he could be a Chinese Crested. I hope someone will rescue him!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh my! Poor sweet thing. I do hope someone rescues him. And loves him for the rest of his days!


----------



## anniernc (Apr 16, 2010)

How can anybody treat a precious soul like this. He just needs someone to take in him in and love him.


----------



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

It looks like he can't be pulled till tomorrow the 18th. It looks like someone is interested in him. I'm praying that is the case. It just breaks my heart to think that this goes on through out the US and the world. I luv my fluffs like their my kids infact they are my furry sons and daughters


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

He's another one,I'd love to get and papmer for the rest of his days! I hope whomever is interested comes through for him...


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hoping his furever home works out. Sweet little one.


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

That's a hairless dog - that's how he is supposed to look. My friend rescues them so I will alert her.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

I saw this somewhere else and someone who knew the breed said he is a Chinese Crested and that's how they look. Still, he would look better cleaned up and loved!


----------

